# Other Pets > Birds >  lizard canaries

## Quality_Snakes

lizard canaries anyone?

----------


## Alexandra V

Wow, they're so cute! I've never heard of lizard canaries before, thanks for sharing!

----------


## mues155

are they proven lizards?
Cuz they dont look like lizards to me yet...my friend raised lizards.
Their backs dont have quite the mottling. I could be wrong though.

----------


## Quality_Snakes

lizards are the only canary breed with a nest plumage that will be changed in a couple of months giving them the final appearence :-)
tbh young lizard seem like sparrows with yellow cap!

----------

